# 1911 help!



## go4thegusto (Sep 29, 2004)

I have a new Springfield loaded stainless 9mm. The slide will not stay open after the last shot. Slide stop seems sluggish. It is clean. When I bought it, it had a factory 9 lb. recoil spring for target loads. It would not forward feed agressively and jammed short frequently. I ordered a 12 lb spring for full power loads. Works great and cycles all rounds well but slide will not remain open after last shot. I shot 10 clips yesterday and it stayed open once. Help??


----------



## Whelen35 (Mar 9, 2004)

How many clips do you have and how many are you useing? It sounds to my like you may have a clip that is not putting pressure where it needs to. Try another clip and see if this solves your problem.


----------



## go4thegusto (Sep 29, 2004)

Thanks, I will keep track of that but I was filling both clips when shooting and still just once did it stay open. If I cycle manually with the trigger pulled and an empty clip it will only engage if I go very slowly.


----------



## mr.trooper (Aug 3, 2004)

hey man

its geared tword the regular .45 acp 1911's, but the ultimate 1911 problem thread is here: http://www.thehighroad.org/showthread.php?t=61238


----------

